# Physical Fitness on Ships



## Navy_Blue

We have gyms on our ships.  The problem is they seem to have been an after thought.  All of our equipment is spread thoughout the ship in spaces that some times don't have great air flow.  I've peeked at the PMO site for JSS from time to time.  Has anyone seen any mention of designing in a Gym for the sailors.  I've been on board the some other countries ships and they have some nice gyms and equipment (although after thoughts in design).  If fitness is so important to the CF why not build our BIG equipment with facilities???  

If anyone important ever reads this...its just a thought


----------



## NavyShooter

Heh,

Using the "reserve Space" or shoe-horning exercise equipment into already packed work spaces and flats isn't the best way to do things.

I recall that on one of the US Carriers I visited a while back,they had a big gallery setup in the top of the hangar deck as a gym.  Huge area, free weights, bikes by the dozen, treadmills, etc.  Great setup.  My friend said it was in use almost 24/7.

We have two treadmills, an elliptical, a couple of bikes and a rowing machine, plus a weight set....for 230 people to share.  Not that everyone uses them, but when we were on NATO, I made it a point to try and get onto the elliptical for a half hour a day, and tried to hit the bikes when I could.  

I think having a better layout for a work-out space would be helpful.  I recall that when I was on one ship, we sailed without a helo embarked, so we moved the gym up to the hangar.  WOW.  We had people there non-stop....it was amazing.  I don't expect to see that sort of thing often, but it was a good way to have things set up.  

Hopefully there's more than just a "reserve space" set aside for a gym on whatever new classes of ships we end up getting down the road.

NS


----------



## Sepulchrave

What equipment is usually on our ships? Basic weight training requires barbells, bench and a cage. Is it possible to bring my own if these aren't available?


----------



## painswessex

Sepulchrave said:
			
		

> What equipment is usually on our ships? Basic weight training requires barbells, bench and a cage. Is it possible to bring my own if these aren't available?



Nope ther is no room for everyone to bring there own. I personally go out and lift the anchor everyday


----------



## combatcamera

Your best bet is to hope that a Sea King doesn't make it on the tour - then you'll have decent gym facilities in the hangar!  REGINA was like this on OP APOLLO.  IROQUOIS too.

http://www.frankhudec.ca/apollo_gallery/apollo_frameset.htm

There are a couple of pics from the 'Stan and Navy that don't involve fitness, but this link gives you a bit of an idea of what is available for PT on Canadian warships:

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&defaultjoin=and&field=Keywords&op=contains&value=+&field=Keywords&op=contains&value=physical+fitness&site=combatcamera&catalog=photos&template=results_e.np&sorton=IPTC%20-%20DateCreated&ascending=0



> What equipment is usually on our ships? Basic weight training requires barbells, bench and a cage. Is it possible to bring my own if these aren't available?



Good one!  Yes, there are VERY large storage lockers aboard for this purpose.  The Navy thinks of everything! I'm sure the 'swain will sort you out.


----------



## Sepulchrave

painswessex said:
			
		

> Nope ther is no room for everyone to bring there own. I personally go out and lift the anchor everyday



I was thinking of contributing to the equipment available for common use for as long as I was posted to the ship, not exclusively for myself.


----------



## Navy_Blue

Yes yes the CPF's have equipment but its all over the place in poorly ventilated sometimes cramped spaces.  280's have the spare hanger (probably never see 2 sea kings again at the same time) and well the tanker has all kinds of room.  My point is the Navy is designing and building new boats over the next 20 to 30 years.  Dose it not make sense (oops making sense again) to think about a built in facility for the sailors with standard equipment.  When it comes down to living conditions it is as important as your mess dare I say the beer machine.  The fitness of Sailors is pretty low and part of the reason is lack of good facilities for the six month+ that we're gone.

I'm not saying take up a whole deck here.  A full or even half a water tight compartment would be perfect for 25+ people off watch at a time.  It not allot of space if it is thought out in the first stages of design.


----------



## painswessex

Sepulchrave said:
			
		

> I was thinking of contributing to the equipment available for common use for as long as I was posted to the ship, not exclusively for myself.



Most ships have converted the...... oh man it has been to long i forget my ship spaces names!!! anyway the navy bought free weights and bikes and other things during the pre deployment phase for Op Apollo for all the ships.

As well i know on the winnipeg we had an enginering change and ran vetalation into the space from NBCD stores.


----------



## NavyShooter

I admit, I like this picture....

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=4751&site=combatcamera

NS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

NS not as nice as that subbie that made Op Augmentation with us.


----------



## NavyShooter

Aye....

That indeed!

NS


----------



## Phrontis

The best shipboard gyms I've seen were in PROTECTEUR and ALGONQUIN, and in both cases the hangar was used as no air det was embarked.  A well equiped gym is excellent for morale onboard.  In the GOO our gym was used round the clock by almost every member of the ship's company.  I don't have stats to back this up, but I am convinced that the health of the crew, physically, mentally, and emotionally, was far better for having a good gym available.

And if we're serious about being a professional fighting force (and I think we are), we have to be concerned about fitness and the fighting edge it provides.

A dedicated gym space designed into a ship would be a great idea, and certainly in line with the latest directives on fitness from the top.


----------



## NavyGirl280

My husband serves aboard HMCS Iroquois. Only a few months ago, he had taken me on a "tour" of the ship. (I had been on her previous to this to watch the fireworks in the harbour, however, we stayed in one place.) While on the "tour", he took me into the hanger and much to my surprise, it was a fully functional gym....I must say I was somewhat surprised. I understand not to long ago the ship came out of refit. One would think they would consider finding a more "suitable" place for a gym. Its not the best of places. It is always busy however because of where everything is located right now, its cramped. Are they not suppose to have 2 helos when they sail? If not, why is there space for two? Then again, I suppose we could afford to use it as a gym...afterall one would think our biggest mission yet, as the military, is to figure out a way to find a helo that will actually stay in the sky ... 

*Ducks while random sh*t comes flying at her for the comment*

Its nothing more than a joke. My husband was aboard the Iroquois when the helo crashed on the flight deck a few years ago. And what about these new "cyclones" we're suppose to be getting? I heard as recently as last week on a program on TV that we have a handful designated to us by October 2008. They look pretty sharp. I just hope everything works out for them. I have seakings flying over my home every day, all day. I would love to think these helos will be more quality than quantity......


S.Bradbury


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

LOL gravy knows who I am talking about, too bad she went to a land down under.


NG280 I think the problem is we do not have enough air dets to justify have 2 helos onboard the 280s any longer. What air dets we do have basically are moving their kit to the next ship as their first ship comes alongside.


----------



## NavyGirl280

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> LOL gravy knows who I am talking about, too bad she went to a land down under.
> 
> 
> NG280 I think the problem is we do not have enough air dets to justify have 2 helos onboard the 280s any longer. What air dets we do have basically are moving their kit to the next ship as their first ship comes alongside.




Thank you Ex ... Clarifies some things for me  

S.Bradbury


----------



## navymich

Always remember that if you think you have it bad, there is usually someone who has it worse!  The MCDV's are lucky to have 1 bike, 1 treadmill and a bowflex. Some might have an elliptical.  The majority of this is on the aft end of the bridge.  Free weights are a big no-no onboard.  And the way MCDV's bob around like corks, getting into any kind of routine is ridiculous.  And definitely no flight decks to jog around!


----------



## Navalsnpr

Just bumped into one of the Snr Medics onboard a CPF.. he has been there for 5 years straight and want to stay....  One thing to point out, he is Army!! He did comment about the gym being a great thing to have onboard.

Mind you depending on the class of ship and the dynamics of the sports officer and custodian, your ship could be well kitted out.. its like playing the lotto I guess.


----------



## Melbatoast

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Just bumped into one of the Snr Medics onboard a CPF.. he has been there for 5 years straight and want to stay....  One thing to point out, he is Army!! He did comment about the gym being a great thing to have onboard.
> 
> Mind you depending on the class of ship and the dynamics of the sports officer and custodian, your ship could be well kitted out.. its like playing the lotto I guess.



Keep in mind that sports was entirely NPF until very recently (I don't know what it is now, and I'm the Sports Custodian!), so money could be hard to come by.  And it's not the SportsO and Custodian that entirely define what the facilities are like, it has a lot to do with the XO, LogO, and how you are allowed to purchase stuff.  We've been on a real drive to get our stuff sorted out, because we got a big pile of money, but man it can be a real pain in the ass.  It's looking not too bad right now, but it's been about four months of hassle and right down to the wire, too.


----------



## Rhibwolf

The Physical Fitness Maintenance Grant is a pile of PSP money that ends up in NPF for accounting purposes and expenditure.  It adds up quickly, as its based on numbers of pers on board.  It doesn't get spent all that often, as most ships are kitted out.  Once something breaks, and is BER, then you can see huge money being spent to replace machines.  Jerseys, balls, bats, gloves, hockey pucks, etc, can only account for so much.  Each Ship's Committee is the best place to actually propose spending PFMG funds.  Log Os, XOs, etc, are always looking for a way to spend it. It isn't just their show......

Now, as for bragging rights, PRO (and perhaps PRE) has the best gym afloat.  Lots of cardio machines, free weights, universals, and a kick @ss stereo to work out by.  The jungle deck is almost as good as the hangar for convenience, and has plenty of space.  BUT, the best part is the 0.1 mile race track the NavArcs conveniently designed when planning the ship.  Unless we are at flying stations, 10 laps around is about a mile.  Not bad at all, and certainly better than running figure 8s on a CPF flight deck.  Of course, with a small flight deck, if you time it right, you can run up hill for an hour......./


----------



## Melbatoast

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> The Physical Fitness Maintenance Grant is a pile of PSP money that ends up in NPF for accounting purposes and expenditure.  It adds up quickly, as its based on numbers of pers on board.  It doesn't get spent all that often, as most ships are kitted out.  Once something breaks, and is BER, then you can see huge money being spent to replace machines.  Jerseys, balls, bats, gloves, hockey pucks, etc, can only account for so much.  Each Ship's Committee is the best place to actually propose spending PFMG funds.  Log Os, XOs, etc, are always looking for a way to spend it. It isn't just their show......



I don't know if that's the way it works, now.  The gear is no longer accounted for in NPF stock, I don't get paid, and the money we got was just a pile of cash with no direction in how it was to be spent outside of "acquire stuff the right way" (three quotes, local supplier, etc).  I suppose the easy way to find out for sure would be to ask my SportsO, which I will do and report back...

All I know for _sure_ right now is that a couple of quarters ago I went to do NPF stocktaking as usual, and the officer running it said sports isn't NPF anymore and I wasn't required.


----------



## Rhibwolf

Melbatoast, didnt want to highjack the thread talking about NPF.  PM inbound.
Yours, Aye


----------



## Phrontis

Rhibwolf- If I'm not mistaken, five times (not 10) around the uppers is a mile. Any other ex-PROs out there can confirm?


----------



## Rhibwolf

Phrontis, I think you are right.  Rounding up to 565' LOA, times 2, minus the 30 odd feet you dont quite use when you round the stern, gives you about 1100 feet per lap.  4.8 laps gives you 5280 feet, or one mile.  So, this doesn't explain why I was fixed on 10 laps.  It must mean something in metric. Let see - (cyphering in mental metric) Nope, that gives you about 3300 m.  BUT, 15 laps gives you approx 5K.  Maybe thats why I was running 15 laps - I thought I was doing a mile and a half.  No wonder I was losing weight at sea - a formidable achievement in consideration of double duff.
And to think I count beans for a living. Thank god for Excel....


----------



## nocknee

As a runner I'm not planning on joining the navy, but if I become a MedTech I'm aware of the possibility at least of being deployed on a marine vessel. My question is, do ships and so on usually have treadmills?


----------



## CountDC

yes


----------



## kratz

As noted above, the heavies normally have a treadmill  as well as an eliptical and weights on board. When deployed, you will need to adjust your training program.


----------



## Sailorwest

kratz said:
			
		

> As noted above, the heavies normally have a treadmill  as well as an eliptical and weights on board. When deployed, you will need to adjust your training program.



Can't speak for the submarines but the MWV and ORCA also have treadmill/ fitness equipment on the ship.


----------



## SeaDog

No treadmills on submarines.  No room, a noise short, and would seriously screw up our water consumption ratio if everyone used the treadmill and then decided to take a shower.  Not to mention the hygene issue and smell of unwashed PT gear for a month plus until we can get ashore and do dhobie.  There has been talk of putting some sort of resistance training system on but I personally can see nothing but trouble coming from it.  Don't get me wrong - nothing I hate worse than getting back from a long time at sea and then being told I have PT test...but I really don't see a viable solution on this class of subs for the immediate future.


----------



## CountDC

do the subs have docs?


----------



## nocknee

Ok, thanks for all the info. A follow-up question: how long are naval deployments typically?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

nocknee said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for all the info. A follow-up question: how long are naval deployments typically?



That has been discussed elsewhere.

Locked.
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

What are the gyms like in navy ships? Do they have good equipment?


----------



## Occam

Mostly stationary equipment, but last I saw it was good quality gear.  You have to remember, you're not going to see free weights or benches on a ship that rolls and pitches.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Occam said:
			
		

> Mostly stationary equipment, but last I saw it was good quality gear.  You have to remember, you're not going to see free weights or benches on a ship that rolls and pitches.



that's what I was afraid of haha. thanks for the response


----------



## klacquement

On the ships I've been on (CPFs), there's a small gym back aft, containing dumbells, kettlebells, and other smallish weights.  Other exercise equipment is scattered throughout the ship; ellipticals, stationary bikes, treadmills, rowing machines.  Depending on the mission, if there's no helicopter embarked the hangar may be converted into a gym.  Also, sometimes the ship will embark a fitness instructor.

Other ships may be different (I seem to recall that Algonquin used one hangar for the helicopter and the other one as a gym last time I sailed in company with her).


----------



## Pat in Halifax

All these answers are about right. If you want to get a feel for what it is like, get 3 or 4 buddies together and in your closet, set up an exercise bike, some free weights and a couple mats. As well, buy the oldest boom box you can find. Get all 3-4 of you in the closet, shut the door and play the boom bax as loud as it goes and strt your work out. As an added bonus, see if you can get a buddy with a machine to rock your house back and forth at the same time!!

Actually, as was said, the ships are far better than 10-15 years ago (On my last steamer GATINEAU in 1998, we had two stationary bikes-that's it) and I know from my experience on the CSC Project, designated gyms are being accounted for in the future RCN fleet. About the only challenge is getting time on some of the stationary equipment (though there are sign up sheets). If you are lucky enough to deploy without a HelAirDet, you have the hangar(s) too and usually extra gear is brought in. Bare in mind, that the Flight Deck is still green (operational) and if a nearby AC is in distress, you WILL be made to vacate the hangar 'at the rush'.


----------



## mariomike

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> What are the gyms like in navy ships?



You may find this discussion from 2006 of interest.

"Gyms on Ships":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38761.0/nowap.html?PHPSESSID=d3o4er5s1u1rsaqesgvd9r3mk7


----------



## chrisf

This is true of civillian shipping as well, exercise equipment was at one time, unheard of, then it sort of became an ad hoc addition, now it's pretty standard in the initial design of any ship.

I've taken to working out on the towing deck during the summer months civi side... it's actually quite relaxing after spending most of the day in the engine room. Much better than a stuffy gym.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

I guess if I get in the navy I will have to use the limited equipment as well as bodyweight exercises and then get back to the weights when back on land.


----------



## Grimey

Best "gym" I saw on a ship was on ALG during OP Apollo in 2002.  I forget the reason why we didn't take an helairdet, but we had the entire hanger to play with.  We spent a small fortune on spin bikes, rowing machines and a couple of universal sets.  Other than having our SWOAD flight deck certified using an RN Sea King, air movements where minimal.

After 7 months, Gulf salt air and a lot of use, all of it was only fit for the scrap metal bin when we got back.


----------



## chrisf

My better half works on a ship as well, also civillian, but she swears by a book called "convict conditioning". Turns out a book written on keeping fit in a jail cell works well on a boat as well.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> My better half works on a ship as well, also civillian, but she swears by a book called "convict conditioning". Turns out a book written on keeping fit in a jail cell works well on a boat as well.



I might have to look in to that one day, thanks.


----------



## NavyShooter

There has always been *some* gym equipment on ships.  Some are better equipped than others.

I was on CHA for Op Mobile, and managed to put a daily average of 2 miles on the treadmill for 6 months.  Cutting out french-fries, and dessert while at sea, combined with the jogging helped me lose almost 30 pounds.

If you're motivated, you can stick with a PT program.   Even at sea.

NS


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> There has always been *some* gym equipment on ships.  Some are better equipped than others.
> 
> I was on CHA for Op Mobile, and managed to put a daily average of 2 miles on the treadmill for 6 months.  Cutting out french-fries, and dessert while at sea, combined with the jogging helped me lose almost 30 pounds.
> 
> If you're motivated, you can stick with a PT program.   Even at sea.
> 
> NS



thanks for the reply but I actually don't want to lose weight as crazy as it sounds haha. I bodybuild as a hobby that's why I am asking questions about gyms aboard ships


----------



## MSEng314

You should be able to continue that at sea, there are always guys doing insanity or p90x or whatever in the hanger/flightdeck/anywhere there is room. A few years ago on MON there was a LS who was training for an Ironman while being 1 in 2. 5 hour watch, work out 5 hours, 7 hour watch, 7 hours rest. If you have the motivation you can get it done.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

for people who have been on ships that have dumb bells in the gym, how high in weight did they go up to?


----------



## Smirnoff123

You are going to have to make due with whatever is available to you on the ship.


----------



## brihard

Make a friend on ship; bench press them. As you get fitter, make increasingly large friends.


----------



## Snakedoc

Brihard said:
			
		

> Make a friend on ship; bench press them. As you get fitter, make increasingly large friends.



Edit: (Move up the Chain of Command)

haha just joking!


----------



## Sgt B

It sounds like things have improved since my frigate days 1994-1997... We had stationary bikes on 2 and 3 deck, weights in the aft cleansing station, a basketball net in the hangar (when we sailed without a helo), running from the quarterdeck thru the hangar to midships and back again, lol.  VANCOUVER used to let you hit golf balls off the flight deck but that changed when a ball hit the lip around the bottom edge, bounced back and took out a sailors teeth.  Also, some guys had more weights in their own workspaces.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Brihard said:
			
		

> Make a friend on ship; bench press them. As you get fitter, make increasingly large friends.



that reminds me of a story my friend told me of a greek wrestler in ancient times. For training he would squat a baby cow and he continuously squatted the cow, and as the cow grew so did he haha.


----------



## Loachman

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I might have to look in to that one day, thanks.



Why?

What are you planning to commit?


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Loachman said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> What are you planning to commit?



that's for me to know and you to find out


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Stacked said:
			
		

> That's why he asked.. He is trying to find out.
> 
> 
> ... what a stupid saying.



I think your the stupid one. He asked me that as a joke and I gave a joke response back.


----------



## Journeyman

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I think your you're the stupid one.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

thanks for the correction!


----------



## cupper

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think your you're the stupid one.
Click to expand...




			
				yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> thanks for the correction!



Better to stay silent and let people think you are stupid, than type something that proves them right. ;D


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

cupper said:
			
		

> Better to stay silent and let people think you are stupid, than type something that proves them right. ;D



So one grammar error means somebody is stupid? I'm not going to stay silent when someone says something rude to me.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

For someone who is 46 and another who is N/A, I think you guys know better. I would like to think if you were face to face talking about gyms on ships, this wouldn't have gone south the way it did-And none of this "But he started it" crap. This was a good thread and many have asked a similar question. There was (is) potential for some good info exchange here especially with the new CF XPress testing. Why don't we do just let people discuss that.

Pat


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> For someone who is 46 and another who is N/A, I think you guys know better. I would like to think if you were face to face talking about gyms on ships, this wouldn't have gone south the way it did-And none of this "But he started it" crap. This was a good thread and many have asked a similar question. There was (is) potential for some good info exchange here especially with the new CF XPress testing. Why don't we do just let people discuss that.
> 
> Pat



I am 18. You are right, I would like to drop the argument and get back to my questions about the weight of dumb bells on different ships that I asked on page 2.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Stacked said:
			
		

> I've never been on a skimmer,  but asked a friend for you - he says they go to 100pds typically.



Thank you very much for that, I appreciate that big time.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Keep in mind that above about SeaState 3 free weights can be downright dangerous and in fact will be made out of bounds until the weather settles so you may want to have a back up plan. I have been in what I will call greater than 'rough' seas for days and in a few cases, up to two weeks sustained. This is when it's rough enough to severely hamper every day tasks (eating, showering etc) and if some of your dept is down for the count, you will find yourself a little busy standing by for them. I suppose what I am getting at is have a back up plan and in worse case accept that you may well go many days without the opportunity to do any exercising...as strange as this may sound. I am sure many of the sailors on here will testify to this.
All this said, every ship I have been on in the last 10-12 years, there has been what I will politely call 'Muscle Beach' time. It seems to be a similar time each day and all the 'body-builders' take over the hangar. You will find others with your interests and I am certain once on board a ship, you will figure out who they are. I am pretty sure there are a few of them on here too.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Just moving around a ship in certain sea states is workout enough....


----------



## Occam

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Just moving around a ship in certain sea states is workout enough....



...struggling to climb up a ladder, and the next thing you know, you're launched up through the hatch at a high rate of knots...   ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Would that be negative impact calesthenics!

All that aside, there was a PO I recall and I Know that some of you on here know him-He rose to the ranks of CPO1, was Base Chief for a bit and then took his commission to LCdr just before the Centennial in 2010. Anyway, I sailed with him on two ships and to this day, I cannot remember his trade but what I do remember is that he was CONSTANTLY walking-He would even come with us Cert 3s doing pre watch rounds. If the weather was nice, he had an upper deck circuit going from Bridge wing to stern (This was an IRE-lots of nooks and cranies to lengthen the stroll). If inclimate weather, you would see him doing `flats rounds`and though the ISLs, ANNs, MKEs and IREs had only one main flats, he would go up or down when he could. Trust me, it was a true rarity for ANYONE but stokers (and sorry, ETs too) to come down to either the Boiler Room or Engine Room but he always did. I never knew this man to show any kind of sign whatsoever of being overweight and yet I KNOW he could pack in the groceries at times.
So SKT, all kidding aside, there is indeed some truth in what you say.

Happy Friday morning to all by the way-Burning off my last day of leave here in beautiful downtown Portuguese Cove waiting for a load of drywall to be delivered so I can finish the `Muskrat Den` (garage!)

Pat


----------



## SeaKingTacco

What Pat says is true.  I eat like a horse at sea.  Yet, I generally lose weight, as my job keeps me in near constant motion up and down the ship for 16hrs per day.  Just moving around a ship in any kind of sea state is a core body workout.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hahaha no matter what I eat I don't put on any weight.
> I've been on TD in Halifax since Jan. and have had either McDonalds or Subway every night!
> Not a single pound.



How old are you?


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Trust me - It's coming!! I had a buddy like that up until around his mid 30s. I actually went out on a job with him (Inspector with Viceroy Homes)when we were both in our early 30s and no word of  a lie, his lunch was a bucket of KFC, a big bag of Doritos and 2litres of Pepsi. He bragged how he felt great and was 6'4" and about 180 lbs. Almost overnight, he developed all kinds of bizarre ailments ranging from reflux to sleep apnia to COPD (never smoked) and a few others. I saw him just before I was posted out of Ottawa last summer (works for Urbandale now) and he is hovering around 350 lbs, can hardly make it up a flight of stairs and has O2 in his truck and at home. Will this happen to all who live this care-free dieting life style for 20 years-I dare say it could happen to most.
Back on track though, along with providing more access to exercise equipment, ships have started introducing healthier foods day to day. Don't get me wrong, you will still have the occasional wing or nacho night when there is a playoff game but the days of 8 trays of duff coming out at 1630 are done (or at least should be). This is likely for the best. Like someone else said, I don't tend to eat as well at sea (though I don't gorge myself) but with all the running around you are doing believe it or not, though it would not constitute a "work out", it defiantly keeps the juices flowing. For any given 8 hour work day alongside, I am probably 4 times more active in a similar period at sea-That said, I am in a position currently that sees me sailing a desk for much of the day. I do building laps once an hour, walk 6-10 k at lunch time and do some stuff when I get home. A typical day at sea though I will still burn more calories than that and that does not include if I get on a bike or rowing machine!
You've got a lot of answers now and my next suggestion is to wait and see what you can do based on your own work schedule, ship's requirements and operational commitments. Good Luck (...again)

Pat


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

Stacked said:
			
		

> 20




as ridiculous as this sounds even though you have mcdonalds you probably aren't eating enough to gain weight, especially at age 20 because your metabolism is so quick. This is coming from a guy who 3 years ago weighed 135lbs, now I am 225 haha. eat until you're full and then eat some more lol.


----------



## vincent.escanlar

Aboard an MCDV there's space on the bridge with weights, elliptical and treadmill; there's also an stationary bike.


----------



## Stoker

vincent.escanlar said:
			
		

> Aboard an MCDV there's space on the bridge with weights, elliptical and treadmill; there's also an stationary bike.



Do believe that's the Summerside. Most ships also have stationary bikes in their degausing  compartments. Hopefully this year all MCDV's will have a standardized fit of gym equipment.


----------

